# almost 44 and having to postpone ivf for treatment of adenomyosis



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there,
I just need to tell my storey I think, as I'm feeling alone with this stuff, and needing input.   I'm from the US and just moved to Kiev, Ukraine after living in Hamburg, Germany for the past 1 1/2 years.  My husband and I have been married for almost 2 years and have been trying to get pregnant in that time.  We've have five miscarriages, 4 in the past year.  I sought help at a fertility center in Hamburg, where I tried IVF with BFP and then miscarriage again.  Miscarriages unexplained, however the doc in Hamburg believed it to be due to chromosomal problems (age related).  Within the first week of arriving in Kiev I called the American Medical Center and made an appt for an annual exam, and was luckily linked to a doc with experience in infertility.  She spent over two hours with me, and did colposcopy (to look closely at cx), and vaginal US to look at my uterus.  She found that I have small dark spots on my uterus, that she said was most likely "adenomyosis".  She also said I had some kind of chronic infection.  None of the other docs I saw caught the infection or the adenomyosis.  The infection could not be identified, so all tests for chlamydia, ghonorreah, all the usual suspects, were normal, which is what they always were in the past.  She found the infection by taking a sample of my discharge from the cervix and having it analyzed, and it showed high white blood cell count.  The pap was normal, but the lab technician reported signs of inflammation.  Long storey short, you may have to dig a little further to find out if there is an infection.  I am now starting progesterone for the ademyosis and a load of antiobiotics (with DH) for the infection.  Thus, I cannot even try to get prego until the treatment is over in three months (cross my fingers it works).  Meanwhile, my eggs are diminishing.  Any thoughts?  Do people think those two things could have been causing my miscarriages?  Or was it just chromosomal, in which case, I should not delay..... 
dsimone


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Dsimone,

just wanted to say Hi and good luck with the treatment. There will be someone along shortly with some useful info and pointers as they always seem to be able to help! 

Is there anyone at the US centre who specialises in recurrent miscarriages, because they would be the best to advise you...on the bright side, does it mean you have a good chance of becoming pregnant with your own eggs and perhaps PGD? I think I would have the ABs and tests as realistically 3 months can't make a huge difference...we found it is better to feel you have done everything recommended as it helps to decrease the second-guessing later (the "maybe we should have... " thoughts).

We are about to start our 5th IVF - if you had told me 2 years ago I would still be trying I wouldn't have believed it, as am now 41 and also getting older...  but trying to stay positive!

Good luck, hope your treatment works 

Springs


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

dsimone

Fraid I can't offer any advise, but just wanted to say hi and welcome you here.

Like you I've suffered multiple miscarriages, and although they've hinted at blood clotting as a poss cause, it's not 100%. I tried one Tx with Aspirin / Heparin, with my last PG, but sadly that didn't help, so am now waiting to become PG again, to see if it'll work 2nd time round!  I've never heard of adenomyosis, but looking it up on the net, it says is the term used to describe endometriosis in the muscle of the womb?  I guess it's possible, it could be a cause of your m/c's, but it's hard to say, as, as you already point out, m/c's become more frequent as age increased anyway! I agree with Springs, take the meds, and waiting the 3 months is probably best, so at least you'll know you have tried everything.


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! It really helps.  I did decide to just wait the 3 months.  So, am starting antibiotics and progesterone (duphaston).  Also, trying to altar my diet.  I read that adenomyosis (yes, in the muscle of the uterus), but much same as endometriosis, responds to diet.  For examply, caffeine increases estrogen, which worsens endometriosis.  I l,ove coffee, and have been struggling with quiting through this journey, but have just now really been able to (I was only drinking 1 cappuccino a day), but I read a recent study out of CA, USA that said that even low doses of caffeine can increase risk of miscarriage.  They basically cut it off at 200mg per day.  But, I have low progesterone, as I think many older women do, so figure that something that increases estrogen might not be good. 

Springs - Good luck with your next IVF and keep that positive attitude, it's essential I think, but also admirable.  I don't seem to do such a good job of that.
Tamsin - I also took aspirin and Clexane (like heparin), and it didn't work.  But, I wonder if it helps to start it earlier.  Something I never got around to asking my prior doc.  

How does all this affect your life planning.  I'm finding it to be challenging in that regard.  We want to go home this summer but I can't buy air tickets ahead of time, as I don't know what stage of this process I'll be in...

Happy Valentines Day 
dsimone


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry Dsimone,

work got in the way so I haven't been on recently (we don't have broadband at home so I usually go on in my lunch or after hours).

I had to reply though as it really struck a chord when you asked how it affects our life planning...the answer is really, really badly!  We feel as we have had our life on hold now since Oct 2004, when we lost our son at 20 weeks. They did all the test and the only reason they could find was possibly fibroids, and then basically it all went downhill from there. 

We usually try to have a five-year plan (well, that's out the window, or rather left in limbo as each year we think, maybe this year ), and also try to have something each year to aim towards. Unfortunately, while we are still on this rollercoaster it is really very difficult, even planning holidays as you say.
My biggest worry (so much about trying to stay stress-free!  ) is booking time off for treatment as I seem to respond differently each time. Last IVF I responded very quickly so had to call in sick for a week - literally the week before I had booked off for annual leave. So this time I have tried to make allowances (3 weeks off anyone?!) but obviously it depends when AF arrives as to exactly when the treatment starts... No-one is supposed to know at work, but as I work in the health services it's rather difficult. 

Sometimes it's good to have a wee break, we postponed treatment a month this year as it would have clashed with holiday plans, and I feel better for it. Once you know your treatment plan, it may be easier to book a holiday home as the down-reg takes a while, and I have been on hols while stabbing. 

Good luck with the treatment, let us know how it goes... 

Springs


----------

